# Begginer wanting Rollers



## jrhbull (Mar 24, 2008)

I have never owned a Pigeon before but have been very interested i them.I have raised many different types of poultry and game birds.I really like the flight of the Rollers.Now is this a ok choice for a beginner my intentions are flying and raising these birds mainly for my own enjoyment.Any info would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

They are perfect for beginners. I have never had rollers myself but have always heard they were great birds. Breed well with no problems raising their own young. I would recommend though that you get your breeders from a respectable breeder since some rollers won't actually spin in the air so getting some birds with proven performance might be a good idea. It may cost more up front but then you will have a good family of birds and not get frustrated with birds that don't perform assuming you want good spinners.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are just starting out with pigeons, I would recommend that you start out with a small number of birds, 2 or 3 pairs. That's so you can get a feel for these birds, to see if you would really enjoy them and take care of them properly.
It is very easy to let things get out of control, quickly, if you get too many to start with. This go's for all types of pigeons.
You can always buy, or breed more, as time go's on. Learn all you can first, there are plenty of people here that can help you with any questions that you might have. ND Cooper


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha JRHBULL,

Rollers are a perfect 1st timers bird. Like Grim stated the are easy to raise and pretty much take care of themselves. 

Also what ND said about starting small, 2-3 pairs is very good. Pigeons can multiply very fast and in no time the numbers can get out of control. Start small and learn the basics of raising pigeons first.

Try to find someone in your area that raises rollers and see how they do it. Don't be in a rush to get birds, get out in the roller community and learn from them. And what Grim stated about getting birds from a reputable flyer is so true. It might cost a little more and take a little more time to get them but it will be worth all the effort in getting birds that will *perform*.

Here are a couple of roller sites with forums. *Read the posting policys carefully before posting. *The people on these forums are very helpful and you can learn alot by going through the old posts.


http://www.performingrollers.com/

http://www.roller-pigeon.com/Roller_Discussion.html

http://www.nbrconline.com/


PS - Some of the roller people might be a little hesitant welcoming someone new into their yards......This is because of an incident that happened last year and is still affecting the hobby. If this happens don't get discouraged, just be honest with however you're dealing with and be persistant. Good luck.


----------



## jrhbull (Mar 24, 2008)

Well thanks for all the info.I dont really know of anyone around with Rollers.I was planning on getting only 1 or 2 pairs so that was good.Can you house more then 1 pair together.I was also wondering how you train them to come home is it instinct after they are kept locked in for a few weeks??There are always alot of fantails and other grey pigeons at the auction every week i just never bought any yet not knowing to much.I have pens open so that not a problem i just need to modify it i suppose.Do you know of a good breeder that ships pairs i live in SW Florida. Thanks again i appreciate the info.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Check out the loft designs forum, and any roller club websites. you will find loads of info about houseing rollers+ training. Birmingham roller club is a good one.
I think you might need a breeder loft and a kit box type loft to train young flyers. Depends how involved you are going to get I guess.
I am considering getting some Tipplers-High flyers, so I'm kinda in the same boat as you are, Learning all that I can First, Before I obtain any.
Maybe this website has some links for rollers.
ND Cooper


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

What sort of pens do you have?


----------



## jrhbull (Mar 24, 2008)

My pen is a 5x5 outside cage it is actually 1 of 3 in the set up.I would need some sort of entry/exit lock is that correct?? Im just really wondering when i get these pigeons and let them fly will they really come home?? That is my biggest concern because i want to fly them alot.Is that Ok?


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

You need some kind of houseing inside the pen, to protect the birds from the elements. Check out loft designs, you don't need anything big+fancy to start with. Then you need to settle your birds( keep them confined for a couple months) so they know where home is.
Then train them to come to food, after you have them doing that very well, then you could let them fly, for a very short time at first, always before sundown, and every day, increase their flying time, little by little.
Some folks trap train, They hang a small wire cage, outside, on whatever landing board, and kinda push the birds through the trap. this teaches the birds to use the trap for an entry way.
I've just used a small door, inside of my larger door, believe me when they want the food, they really hustle to get inside! It's great! ND Cooper


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

If you are useing a pen type of setup, I Think (Not Positive) that you should have 12 cubic feet of Air space per pigeon
5x5x5= 125cf devided by 12= 10.4 so 10 birds at the most should be in that pen.
Just measure, and multiply and devide by 12.
Do not over crowd! It is unhealthy for the pigeons.
Supply more perches than you have birds, useing upsidedown vee perches ^
You do not need nest boxes unless you want them to breed, if so supply 2 nest boxes per pair, so they can choose. It also keeps fighting to a minimum.
An extra hen will cause problems, she will destroy another hens eggs.
so you might want to set up a seperate area just for breeding.
Make houseing airy, but not drafty and clean on a regular baises. That's why I only own 6 birds. I used to have 30. Keep us updated, ND Cooper


----------

